# 35 doves left at door of the Peninsula Humane Society: looking for homes and rescue



## geckogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, my name is Liz, and I am the Exotic Animal Specialist here at the Peninsula Humane Society in San Mateo, CA. Overnight, 19 white ring-necked doves and 16 colored ring-necked doves were left at the door of our shelter. They are in excellent condition, and pretty tame. We currently have them housed in 2 separate large parrot cages, but understand this is not appropriate housing long-term. Doves are not adopted out from our shelter too quickly- we have 3 others that have been here for almost 3 months. We are looking for any sort of rescue groups or foster homes for these doves, any amount of them, seeing as we do not currently have the space for them. Euthanasia is not an option at this time, but we do worry about their quality of life if they end up spending possibly up to a year here in overcrowded parrot cages.

Please let me know if you have any resources that you or other California groups are aware of that can help these birds!!

Take care,

Liz



Liz Noppinger

Exotic Animal Specialist

(650) 340-7022 X644


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting here, Liz, hopefully we can find some homes for these guys.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder about shipping? My dove flight is due to be done (was 'done' according to the person who built it, until I pointed out that doves _FLY_ and could impale themselves on the nails sticking down from the roof. ) once I dove proof it. It can hold 20 doves.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've passed along to the dove folks I know. Hopefully you'll get some response.


----------



## dblaroche1 (May 30, 2008)

*35 doves*

Liz,
Do you still need homes for the doves? If so, is there any possibility of shipping them? I am in Phoenix and would love to have 2 or 3.
Deb


----------



## geckogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I will have to ask my supervisor about shipping. We are more than happy to do it, I just don't know if we would require the adopted to pay the shipping charges, or if the humane society would cover that cost. I'll pass along this information to him and get back to you all who asked about shipping.
Thank you so much for expressing interest in these little guys! We adopted out all the white ones, now we just need to find homes for the adorable white and brown ones!


----------



## dblaroche1 (May 30, 2008)

*35 doves*

I would be happy to pay overnight shipping. From what I've read online it should be about $25.
Deb LaRoche


----------



## PHSpigeon (Jun 30, 2008)

*11 doves left!*

Hello,

I work at the Peninsula Humane Society as an exotics specialist, and we still have 11 adorable tan and white ringneck pigeons left that have not been adopted! They really need to go to a good home asap! We may be willing to ship them to anyone who is interested. My co-worker Liz, has left PHS (she originally posted this thread) and some confusion has ensued because I didn't know she had put an ad on pigeon talk until now. Please pass the word on to anyone you know that might be able to take the doves. If you are one of the people who was interested in them originally, we apologize for not responding for so long! Could you please email me at [email protected] if still interested?

Thanks,
Marisa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

************bumping up***********************


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

philodice said:


> I wonder about shipping? My dove flight is due to be done (was 'done' according to the person who built it, until I pointed out that doves _FLY_ and could impale themselves on the nails sticking down from the roof. ) once I dove proof it. It can hold 20 doves.




San Mateo is not all that bad of a drive from where you are...


I drove LV to SF quite a few times, granted, you are like four hours farther, but...

Just a thought...


I wonder if 'Greyhoud Bus' ships Live Birds?


That would be a straight shot...if they did...Terminal-to-Terminal, same day...no by-ways or warehouses like USPS.




Phil
l v


----------

